# Fleas while on Revolution?



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

My dogs have been on Revolution since early this year. A few days ago, I found a flea on Cuddles's fur. This made me really worried, so I searched her entire body for fleas but couldn't find anymore. I then searched all of our animals, but still couldn't find anymore. She could've gotten it from outside, but I was thinking maybe the cats have a few fleas I couldn't see and she got it from them. 
Today, I found a flea on my clothing, but I still can't find any fleas on the animals, even the cats. 
I think I'll have to pick up a flea comb this weekend, but what I'm really thinking of doing is getting some Diatomaceous Earth and putting it all over everything. 

Has anyone's dog ever gotten fleas while on Revolution? I think they are coming in from the yard. I know our neighbors have dogs, so maybe they're coming over to our yard and getting on our dogs?

Will it kill the fleas if I sprinkle it all over the dogs in addition to sprinkling it all over the house? Is it safe to sprinkle it all over the animals?

The cats have some Frontline Plus coming in the mail. The only reason they aren't on anything now is I thought the chance of them getting fleas is low enough not to have to use chemicals on them. 

This has me really concerned. If the Revolution is failing, then I am concerned about them getting heartworm or something, since the main reason they're on Revolution is to protect them from heartworm. I am also concerned about them getting tapeworm from the fleas. In addition, I hate fleas and don't want an infestation.

It wouldn't be safe to get some Frontline to use on the dogs while they're on Revolution, would it? Or Advantage?

They had their dose last Thursday, so I'm not late with it or anything. They've been on it consistently.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

The flea has to suck the blood from the treated animal for it to be killed, so you may have found a flea that simply "hitched a ride". I wouldn't worry about the Revolution failing, per say, but you may be in a heavily infested area. I know when my neighbor gets fleas, I start to find them on my pups, too. 
And you can safely use an additional topical product if you're worried about the fleas. However, I recommend using the products two weeks apart. I also strongly recommend Activyl over frontline or advantage. It works really, really well!
Oh, and treating the yard and house is never a bad idea during flea season! 😉


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

While I think frontline is really good for baby chis I always use comfortis pink on my chis and they have never gotten a stray flea, even with nextdoor neighbours having dogs.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would be very careful with those flea meds. They work by putting poison into your chis bloodstream and the flea has to bite the dog in order to die. Many animals have become very sick and even died from these flea meds. I've used Comfortis before and never had a problem or heard of any ill reactions. I don't use nothing on my chi and she's very allergic to flea saliva. I treat my front yard and have strays walking thru my back yard all the time and never had an infestation. I would call your vet and ask before I add another or different flea treatment.


----------

